# franco-belge, hispano-suisse - règle de formation des gentilés composés



## Michelcade

Bonsoir,
Je n'arrive pas à trouver de règles de construction d'une suite d'adjectifs avec o-
ou par ex. franco-belge ou belgo-suisse !
Quelqu'un peut m'orienter,
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne comprends pas trop le fond de votre question…  Quelle règle cherchez-vous ?


----------



## Michelcade

Bien : lorsque l'on veut énumérer une suite d'adjectifs tels que : une union franco-belgo-suisse par ejemple
"instinctivement" je ne vais pas dire franco-BELGICO-suisse, mais plutôt franco-BELGO-suisse (j'espère ne pas me tromper).
La question est donc, y-a-t'il une règle qui régit ces troncatures ? ou s'agit-il simplement d'un usage de la langue ?


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir, 

Je dirais que la troncation se fait à partir du gentilé et non du toponyme :

belge > belgo- (et non belgico-)
afghan > afghano- (et non afghanistano-)
ousbek > ousbeko- (et non ousbekistano-)
périgourdin > périgourdo- (et non périgordo-)
etc.

avec parfois quelques arrangement grapho-phonétiques. Par exemple les gentilés en –ain, ne donnent ni –o, ni –aino, mais –ano.

américain > américano-
germain > germano-
roumain > roumano-

Et puis d'autres fois, ce n’est pas le gentilé qui forme l’adjectif composé, par exemple :

hispano- et non espagno- (ou espagnolo-), austro- et non autricho-, hélvético- et non suisso-, etc.


----------



## atcheque

k@t said:


> hispanico-


_hispano-_, non ?


----------



## k@t

Mais oui, bien sûr ! Je corrige, merci.
A contrario, les deux formes semblent exister pour _helvétique._ Si celle en _-ico_ est la plus courante, on trouve aussi celle en _-o_.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec la réponse de k@t, à ceci près que _germano-_ est à ranger dans la même catégorie que _hispano-_ et _helvéto-_, le _o_ remplaçant simplement la terminaison _-ique_.

Pour ce qui est du préfixe du gentilé pour la Suisse, on remarquera d'ailleurs que seul _helvéto-_ (attention à l'accent aigu) est vraiment correct, tandis que _helvético-_ est aussi peu approprié que _hispanico-_ ou _germanico-_. Quant à _suisso-_, qui n'est guère adéquat non plus, on le rencontre malgré tout de plus en plus souvent_._

On notera qu'il y a en fait un très grand nombre de ces préfixes qui ne sont pas dérivés directement du gentilé français : _luso-_ pour _portugais_, _sino-_ pour _chinois_, _cypro-_ pour _chypriote_, _finno-_ pour _finlandais_, etc.

Sinon, outre _ain_ (_américain_) qui donne _ano_ (_américano_-), il y a encore _ien_ (_italien_) qui donne seulement _o_ (_italo-_).

Enfin, les différents ordres possibles ne sont pas tous équivalents. On parlera ainsi en principe de _franco-belge_, mais presque jamais de _belgo-français_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Pour ce qui est du préfixe du gentilé pour la Suisse, on remarquera d'ailleurs que seul _helvéto-_ [...] est vraiment correct


Pour ce qui est de l’usage, *helvético-* est très nettement plus fréquent qu’*helvéto-* (Wiktionnaire, voir le lien ci-dessous, indique d’ailleurs que cette dernière forme est rare) pour ce qui est du "correct", je ne saurais dire, tant j’ai du mal à voir comment s’opère la troncation. Un coup c’est à partir du radical nominal, auquel on ajoute *-o*, un coup à partir du suffixe adjectival, *-que* étant remplacé par *–co.*
À titre d’illustration, *linguistique* produit essentiellement *linguistico*-, on pourrait arguer que c'est pour laisser le _linguisto- _référer au _linguiste _et le _linguistico_- au _linguistique_, mais _*politique *_donne _*politico-*_ et non _*polito*_- ; alors que *lymphatique* produit plus de *lympho*- que de *lymphatico*-.

Et pour s’y retrouver, notamment avec les quelques exceptions, voici la liste des préfixes nationaux en français.



Maître Capello said:


> On parlera ainsi en principe de _franco-belge_, mais presque jamais de _belgo-français_.


Il y a des cas où l’ordre est clairement commandé par la logique : un dictionnaire franco-belge, c’est un dictionnaire qui va du français vers le belge, alors qu’un dictionnaire belgo-français va du belge vers le français.
Une logique ethno-égo-centrée viendra peut-être également positionner en première place l’adjectif qui réfère au locuteur : un Français parlera d’amitié franco-belge, alors qu’un Belge le formulerait possiblement dans l’autre sens : une amitié belgo-française.

[…]

Enfin, il n’est pas impossible que jouent des facteurs euphoniques : des compositions sonnent mieux ou sont plus faciles à articuler que d’autres.


----------



## Michelcade

Bien, donc pour résumer les apports jusqu'à maintenant :
1 personne n'a parlé de règle, donc il semblerait qu'il s'agisse plutôt d'usage,
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Pour ce qui est de l’usage, *helvético-* est très nettement plus fréquent qu’*helvéto-* (Wiktionnaire, voir le lien ci-dessous, indique d’ailleurs que cette dernière forme est rare)


Selon une petite recherche Ngram, on remarquera que c'est surtout à partir du milieu des années quatre-vingt que _helvético-_ est devenu beaucoup plus fréquent que les autres préfixes.


----------



## k@t

[…]

Pour revenir aux gentilés, et concernant la paire *helvéto-helvético,* m’est venue une idée : il se trouve que deux adjectifs existent *helvète / helvétique*.
*helvéto*- serait formé sur *helvète* alors que *helvético*- sur *helvétique*.
On trouve la même chose avec *hellène / hellénique* > *helléno- / hellénico*-.
La situation est identique avec *germain / germanique*, sauf que là, seul *germano-* a été retenu.
Pour *hispano-*, il faudrait voir si l’adjectif *hispanien* a existé à une époque.

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

La troncation est pourtant simple : pour les préfixes non dérivés du gentilé complet, le suffixe _-ique_ est remplacé par _-o_ dans tous ces cas, ce qui donne (ou en tout cas devrait donner) :

_helvét*ique*_ → _helvét*o*-
hellén*ique* → hellén*o*-
german*ique*_ → _german*o*-
hispan*ique*_ → _hispan*o*-_

C'est d'ailleurs encore plus flagrant si on parle de la langue dont est dérivé le gentilé : on dit bien _hellénophone, germanophone, hispanophone_  et en aucun cas _hellénicophone, germanicophone, hispanicophone_ . (C'est là qu'est le hic. )


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> La troncation est pourtant simple [...] le suffixe _-ique_ est remplacé par _-o_ dans tous ces cas


Dans tous les cas ? Sur les quatre que vous donnez, il y en a deux pour lesquels ça ne fonctionne pas ! 



> *helvético*
> *préf * préfixe référant à la forme "helvétique = relatif à la Suisse"
> 
> Définition helvético | Dictionnaire définition français | Reverso





> *helvéto*
> * préf  *préfixe référant à la forme "helvète = relatif à l'Helvétie antique ou à la Suisse actuelle
> 
> Définition helvéto | Dictionnaire définition français | Reverso



Apparemment, s’il s’agit de parler de *l’Helvétie* on emploiera *helvéto*-,  s’il s’agit de parler de la *Suisse actuelle* on emploiera indifféremment *helvéto-* ou *helvético*-, l’usage contemporain ayant opté pour le deuxième.
À la louche, dix fois plus de résultats pour helvético-français que pour helvéto-français.
Même chose pour *helléno- / hellénico-*, bien que la tendance semble être inverse : préférence pour *helléno*-.

Pour _*germano*_-, je pense que la dérivation se fait à partir de _*germain *_et non de _*germanique *_> Saint-Germain-des-Près > germano-pratins, après pourquoi la dérivation à partir de _germanique _n'a pas été retenue ?
Pour _*hispano*_- encore une fois, voir s'il n'a pas existé à une époque un adjectif *hispanien *; ou alors ces préfixes sont dérivés non du gentilé, mais du toponyme :

Helvétie > helvéto-
Hellénie > helléno-
Germanie >germano-
Hispanie > hispano-

Je ne pense pas que ce soit « si simple ». 



Maître Capello said:


> et en aucun cas _hellénicophone, germanicophone, hispanicophone_ . (C'est là qu'est le hic. )


Oui ! Itou avec_* -phile, -phobe*_ et sans doute d'autres.


----------



## k@t

[…]

En plus des cas déjà vus (_helvétique, hellénique_), et sur le même modèle qu’Atlantique, on a par exemple :

Celte > celto- / celtico
Baltique > balto- / baltico-
Balkanique > balkano- / balkanico-
Ibérique > ibéro- / ibérico-

Sur ces quelques cas les deux formes existent mais, hormis *helvético-* qui fait exception, c’est la forme la plus courte qui est la plus fréquente (parfois massivement : *balkano-* vs *balkanico*-, parfois moins évidemment : *balto*- vs *baltico*-).
Peut-être est-ce la référence de *helvéto-* à l’Helvétie qui a finalement donné la préférence à *helvético-* ?

Reste bien sûr les cas du type _germanique / hispanique / etc_. qui bien que décomposables n’ont produit que le préfixe par troncation au radical.



Michelcade said:


> Bien, donc pour résumer les apports jusqu'à maintenant :
> 1 personne n'a parlé de règle, donc il semblerait qu'il s'agisse plutôt d'usage,


Pour répondre à Michelcade, il semblerait - au moins pour les gentilés - qu'en tronquant au radical on se trompe rarement (les cas du type helvético- étant sans doute rares).


----------



## Nicomon

On trouve sur cette page de Termium une liste non exhaustive des préfixes en « o » de gentilés simples.   J'en copie de petits bouts, mais il y a plus. 





> Les gentilés composés sont des noms d’habitants composés de deux éléments séparés par un trait d’union : un préfixe finissant par _o_ suivi d’un nom ou d’un adjectif correspondant à une nationalité ou à un pays (un Italo-Canadien), à une langue (un Franco-Manitobain) ou à une religion ou un groupe ethnique (un Arabo-Musulman).
> 
> Les noms propres composés signifient généralement « Y d’origine X » ou « X qui vit au/en Y ». Les deux éléments prennent la majuscule.
> - Un Italo-Canadien est un Canadien d’origine italienne ou un Italien qui vit au Canada.
> - Un Canado-Italien est un Italien d’origine canadienne ou un Canadien qui vit en Italie.


 Aussi lu sur cette page de la série « Traduire le monde » par André Racicot : 





> Heureusement, la formation de gentilés composés ne pose pas vraiment de problème, car il est facile de trouver les préfixes correspondant à chaque ethnie ou nationalité, notamment sur le Web. En voici quelques-uns : _Équato-_ pour Équateur; _Finno-_ ou _Finlando-_ pour Finlande; _Honduro-_ pour Honduras; _Mongolo-_ pour Mongolie; _Philippino-_ pour Philippines; _Yéméno-_ pour Yémen.
> Mais que serait l’usage sans les exceptions? La langue japonaise nous a donné le mot _nippon_, dont la racine sert de préfixe : les Nippo-Américains. Dans la même veine, le préfixe pour _chinois_ est _Sino-_. Pensons au conflit sino-soviétique. [...]
> Mais le latin nous joue parfois de vilains tours en rendant certains suffixes quelque peu obscurs. Pensons au préfixe _Portugo-_ qui, évidemment, est lié au Portugal. Évident? Pas tant que cela finalement, parce que le véritable préfixe est _Luso-_. Surprenant, n’est-ce pas? Il suffit de savoir que la région de Lusitanie correspondait au Portugal actuel… à l’époque de l’Empire romain. Par conséquent, il ne peut y avoir de portugophones, mais seulement des lusophones. Qu’on se le tienne pour dit!


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> on emploiera indifféremment *helvéto-* ou *helvético*-, l’usage contemporain ayant opté pour le deuxième.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un usage est l'usage prévalent que c'est nécessairement le bon !  Les deux préfixes ne sont donc à mon sens pas indifférents.



Nicomon said:


> On trouve sur cette page de Termium une liste non exhaustive des préfixes en « o » de gentilés simples.


On remarquera qu'ils indiquent bien _helvéto-_ pour la Suisse…


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> l'usage prévalent que c'est nécessairement le bon !


L'usage n'est pas bon ou mauvais, l'usage est.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> On remarquera qu'ils indiquent bien _helvéto-_ pour la Suisse…


  En effet.  Tu m'as devancée... j'aurais dû l'ajouter à mon post.  

Et contrairement aux exemples :    _américain / germain / roumain = _qui changent_ « ain » _en_ « ano »  
_Encore là... ce n'est pas constant. Par exemple, _ africain = afro  _(pas _africano_)

Les gentilés en  _ien _deviennent _-o.  _Donc :_ canadien = canado._


----------

